# Trailer made with spare material



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well here are a few more pics from a little project that I just finished up about a month ago. I had the materials sitting around so I thought I would build a little trailer to use around the property and for going to the woods. I had some AC spindles sitting so I used them and made aluminum adapters for the same bolt pattern of my Kawasaki Teryx. The trailer is 4'x6' and has an aluminum deck on it to help cut down on the weight a little. I used a 2" hitch so that it would hook up securely and not have to worry about "losing" that hitch pin.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks way too good to be made from scrap metal


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you going to put knee braces on your wheel support legs? What keeps the wheels from spreading out under load? Someone scraped that alum deck?! That was a good find. You did a good job !!


----------



## hitman2565 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yea I am going to brace the down tubes but probably later this Summer. This was one of those projects that just seemed to sit in the back of the shop for the past year and I finally decided it was going to get painted and be able to hook it up. I am thinking about trimming it in diamond plate and wiring it for lights too but we will see what happens there.


----------

